# Für alle Freunde von Sanduhren (Logo, Easy und Co.)



## zotos (26 Mai 2005)

Mini SPS: http://www.muff-electronic.ch/index.htm

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ganz schöne Preise, und mit S7 programmieren, die Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen, in 2Tagen kann man Logo programmieren vermitteln, aber mit S7 sieht das böse aus, und die Dinger haben kein Display, wo man Klartext anzeigen kann.
Aber schönen Dank @ Zotos (Du wirst doch wohl nicht die Lager wechseln?)  .

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2005)

Ja, die Preise sind ganz schön happig, und S7 lernen ist auch nicht mein Ding. Und ein Display haben die Dinger auch nicht.

Und Tschüß

Jonko


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Mai 2005)

> Programmierung
> Grundbefehlssatz Siemens SIMATIC SEP 7
> (Gratis ab Internet)


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Mai 2005)

na Sep 7 ist doch besser als Depp 7 :lol: 

Ihr müßt aber auch alles in's Lächerliche ziehen :twisted: 

mfg

dietmar


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2005)

Sanduhr bleibt Sanduhr.

egal ob SEP 7 oder STEP 7   

CoDeSys ist eh besser  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## maxmax (31 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin kein vollzeit Programmierer lese aber fleisig hier mit 
Irgendwann bin ich nach FESTO bei den Matsushita (heute Panasonic)SPSen gelandet, programmierbar in IEC1131.
Eine kleine mit Display (FP-e) und die anderen gibt es hier:
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de/de/news.html?/home/www/de/de/plc/plc.htm

mfg Max


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
@ MAXMAX: Wie liegt die FP-E preislich, ist sehr interessant wegem dem Temperaturfühlereingang, aber leider wieder was neues in das man sich reinarbeiten muß( ich bin neugierig, aber bei anderen hör ich schon wieder : schon wieder was neues :x , gehört schon jede Menge Überredungskunst dazu ein System durchzusetzen  )

@Zotos: Ist Codesys die Programmiersprache mit intergrieter Visu? Wenn ja, hab ich mir schon angetan, das Prinzip der Offenheit ist gut, aber die Visu wirkt etwas kitschig(aber ich laß mich da eines besseren belehren :shock: )

mfg

dietmar


----------

